# Corsair Builder Series CX500 V2 500W PSU vs Antec VP550W Power Supply (VP550P).Which is best ?



## RageshAntony (Jul 31, 2015)

I am building a new PC .. I confused between Corsair Builder Series CX500 V2 500W PSU and Antec VP550W Power Supply (VP550P).. 

My config is ..


*Processor*
Intel Core i5 4440*Motherboard*Gigabyte B85M-D3H*Memory*Corsair Vengeance 2 x 4GB 1600MHz*Graphics Card*ASUS GRAPHICS CARD GTX 960 2GB DDR5 DC II OC STRIX or ZOTAC GeForce GTX 960*Power Supply*Corsair Builder Series CX500 V2 500W PSU or Antec VP550W Power Supply (VP550P).*Cabinet*Antec X-1 T*Internal Storage*WD Caviar Purple 1TB*Monitor*Dell E1914H 19" LED HDDVD Writer Asus DRW-24B5ST SATA Internal DVD Writer 


[/TD]


Which PSU is best for my config when looking for a PSU with Stability , Protection and Efficiency..

2) Pls suggest a UPS with 20 mins backup for my new PC.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 31, 2015)

1) Antec VP650PM (Semi-Modular) -4,999.

Link:Antec VP-650 PM Power Supplies - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal

2) APC 1100VA UPS -5,534.

Link:APC BR1100CI-IN Backup Power Supply - Buy Online at Low Prices on Snapdeal


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2015)

[MENTION=318218]RageshAntony[/MENTION]
Check the subforum title before creating thread.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 27, 2015)

if you haven't purchased the config yet, it would be good if you can make some changes. instead of that cabinet, i would suggest deepcool tesseract. why juust an 18.5" monitor? get atleast 21.5" full hd monitor. you have  a good cpu and gpu too.
For the psu ,antec vp550p v2 is fine
for the ups ,get apc 1100va one as already suggested


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2015)

This is a well crafted case
*www.nzxt.com/product/detail/151-s340-mid-tower-atx-case.html


----------



## hawx (Sep 7, 2015)

[MENTION=318218]RageshAntony[/MENTION]  Buy modular or semi-modular PSU, you will have to deal with lesser wiring, i bought the antec and now i am having a tough time figuring on what to and how to do about the extra pair of wiring of the PSU, spend a little more but get a modular PSU, the cabinet looks lot more spacious with less wires.

Regards,
hawx


----------

